# Best price bulk ammo



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone priced ammo lately and care to share where you found the best prices? 

I especially need the 7.62x54r and 7.62x39.

*What I need:*

7.62x54r - Mossin N

7.62x39 - SKS

223 - AR

Thanks


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.wideners.com/itemview.cfm?dir=18|830
Hard to beat wideners prices, and I have yet to be disappointed in a single purchase. Check out their home page or current specials, and don't forget to look at the Surplus page as well before you finalize your order.:thumbsup:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Georiga Arms sells quality reloaded ammo, and some new, at fair prices. Widener's is a good place too. Pick up a copy of "Shotgun News", it usually has a lot of ammo advertised at about the best prices you'll find.

If you shoot a lot consider reloading.

Rick


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> http://www.wideners.com/itemview.cfm?dir=18|830
> Hard to beat wideners prices, and I have yet to be disappointed in a single purchase. Check out their home page or current specials, and don't forget to look at the Surplus page as well before you finalize your order.:thumbsup:


thanks, just added to favorites. I have never heard of this place before.I've used Cheaper than dirt and afew others.

I need to make a pretty big purchase of ammo, been a while.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> thanks, just added to favorites. I have never heard of this place before.I've used Cheaper than dirt and afew others.
> 
> I need to make a pretty big purchase of ammo, been a while.


 No problem! I have yet to find a less expensive place to buy 7.62x39 ....I'm about to place an order for some of their 308.....looks like they are much cheaper than anyone else on that as well.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.sgammo.com/ 

Very fast delivery


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I like Palmetto State Armory for their 5.56.. Havent been to their site in awhile but about 6 months ago they had some pretty sweet deals


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

ruger1 said:


> http://www.sgammo.com/
> 
> Very fast delivery


 i bought 300 of 7.62x54r, rounds factory packaged on stripper clips. manufacture date was 1946. it was Russian manufacture and i paid $90 including shipping. great site for ammo.

i did not really need the ammo but the clips are worth the money, since the new ones dont work all that well.


----------

